# Pond in a plant tub



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I helped a fellow take down a large pond last week.
I inherited several water Lillie's in exchange for my labor..
I had about 15 if them in my driveway in every container that would hold the 10 X 10 X 8" baskets they had been in for the last 17 years.

They were over 4 ft tall and had flower buds forming.

My neighbor mentioned he liked the sounds of falling water.

I had a large plant pot about 2 ft in diameter and 2 ft tall.
probably 30 gallons.
we foamed the bottom and put a cut ring of bamboo barrier in the bottom to prevent leakage and weighted it down.

The next day I put one of the watter Lillie's into it and filled it up.
I had a small mag pump 250 gall per hour so we hooked it up to 20 ft of old 1/2 black garden hose.

I had a 6 ft piece of old 2' bamboo.
I rammed a piece of 1 inch PCV pipe through the center and ran the hose up through his hedge and into the bamboo.

He added a piece of trellis to support the bamboo over the new tub/pond.









He how has a nice watter feature with a water Lilly about to bloom with a couple of comet gold fish for insect control.

Less that $100 for parts.

My watter Lilly in a 10 pot is blooming today.
Cheers


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice. I have a water lily in my 110g stock tank pond & I was told it will have red flowers. Here's hoping.

Got a line on a 300g rubbermaid stock tank which I may buy.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

a 300 gallon would be a fun pond to have.


----------

